# DP/DR daily symptoms



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

can anyone relate to these sensations?

1) Constant feeling of detachment, cut off from own experience, feeling foggy, feeling as if you don't know where you are, but you do

2) Feelings of disconnectedness/unfamiliarity, feeling distant and dreamlike sensations, as if i am not in the present, feels as my body is just doing 
things but my mind is disconnected, far away...sort of on autopilot (robotic) feeling.

3) Can only describe the foggy feeling similar to the sensation when staring at something for a long time without blinking or moving the eyes&#8230;difficult.

4) Visual disturbance (perception) as if my I'm viewing the world through water, sort of fragmented vision...as in this image but without the blurriness

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=derealization&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1434&bih=705&tbm=isch&tbnid=j5UBMeF8vfLTKM:&imgrefurl=http://www.cureyouranxietysite.com/anxiety-articles/derealization-and-depersonalization/&docid=dnN-TQDWL8cmLM&imgurl=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/3066776579_cc210f2c88.jpg&w=500&h=333&ei=9N7aT6yRFYyU8gO-g_TBCw&zoom=1

5) Sometimes seeing flashing lights in dark places and when eyes closed

6) Tearful almost everyday and feelings of dread, hopelessness, have lost all motivation

7) Feel mentally drained, feeling of tight band around head and neck tension

8] Feeling restless and sometimes feelings of trembling in body (internally)

9) Feeling dizzy/light headed/unsteady and often feel cold, chilliness

10) Sometimes sensitivity to light and sounds

11) High pitched Tinnitus


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Definitely relate to the first 4!


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> Definitely relate to the first 4!


Thanks for your time


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> Definitely relate to the first 4!


insaticiable, how would you describe your visual symptoms?...could you relate to that image in any way?
Thanks


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, I can resonate with that picture. My visual stuff just makes it seem that whatever I'm looking at isn't really there...like I'm not seeing it almost? Very weird to describe. Hazy, fuzzy, distorted, far away...


----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

Absolutely the first 4! I do get head tension and have constant ear popping/cloggyness and ringing.

When I first got DPDR, I felt so completely hopeless, cried so much and was mentally low. That initial stage has long since passed, and I am much more positive, calm and as myself prior. But sometimes, the fact I have DPDR does depress the hell out of me.


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply
much appreciated


----------



## indy (May 20, 2012)

I definitely feel 1-5 and 9-10, along with a lot of other symptoms. It is somehow comforting to know that it isn't exclusive to me. It reminds me that I am not actually going insane.


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

indy said:


> I definitely feel 1-5 and 9-10, along with a lot of other symptoms. It is somehow comforting to know that it isn't exclusive to me. It reminds me that I am not actually going insane.


thanks indy
how would you describe your visual symptoms? 
how did you get dp/dr?
do you have other symptoms in addition to the above?
thanks


----------



## FightOrFlight (Jun 27, 2012)

ParaSpeed said:


> can anyone relate to these sensations?
> 
> 1) Constant feeling of detachment, cut off from own experience, feeling foggy, feeling as if you don't know where you are, but you do
> 
> ...


All of these in addition to extreme unsteadiness, tremors, panic/terror, extreme fatigue, depression and visual snow.

I feel like every day is the day I am going to die.


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

FightOrFlight said:


> All of these in addition to extreme unsteadiness, tremors, panic/terror, extreme fatigue, depression and visual snow.
> 
> I feel like every day is the day I am going to die.


Thanks for replying, i know exactly what you mean...i don't know how long can i carry on like this, and i feel any day could be my last.
Do you get any visual symptoms apart from the visual snow?...could you relate to that image i posted in any way?
cheers


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

mememellie said:


> Absolutely the first 4! I do get head tension and have constant ear popping/cloggyness and ringing.
> 
> When I first got DPDR, I felt so completely hopeless, cried so much and was mentally low. That initial stage has long since passed, and I am much more positive, calm and as myself prior. But sometimes, the fact I have DPDR does depress the hell out of me.


Hi Mememellie
Thanks a lot for replying. How would you describe your visual symptoms...could you relate to that image in any way?...i'm trying to find a description of my visual distortion, i feel something is off but just don't know how to describe it.
cheers


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Anyone still around from here ??


----------

